# ADW EX problems with recent update



## austinb324 (Aug 28, 2011)

I updated ADW EX to the latest version (1.3.3.55) and it seems to have really jacked with my TP's interface. Mainly, my problem is that I can not set the dockbar to be in landscape mode...it is stuck in portrait. WTFrell is up with that right?! Hopefully this is just me derping hard and not having found the settings that I need yet. Anyways, if someone is sharing my pain or knows a solution...leave your comments below







.


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

No kidding!!! I woke up and grabbed my tp this morning to find that adw ex was all screwed up! I finally got the icons to look right again but the dock is screwed up! I would like to downgrade if anyone knows how.


----------



## HarpingOn (Oct 21, 2011)

JKirk said:


> No kidding!!! I woke up and grabbed my tp this morning to find that adw ex was all screwed up! I finally got the icons to look right again but the dock is screwed up! I would like to downgrade if anyone knows how.


If I encounter problems with a recently upgraded .apk, I will restore my older one from Titanium Backup. Are you using TiBu?

You might also be able to get it out of your latest ClockworkMod (nandroid) backup.


----------



## desiretouchpad (Sep 16, 2011)

mines the same wont change from portrait and icons look bad now


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

This sucks!


----------



## austinb324 (Aug 28, 2011)

HarpingOn said:


> If I encounter problems with a recently upgraded .apk, I will restore my older one from Titanium Backup. Are you using TiBu?
> 
> You might also be able to get it out of your latest ClockworkMod (nandroid) backup.


I will be doing that later today when I get home. Good advice.


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

HarpingOn said:


> If I encounter problems with a recently upgraded .apk, I will restore my older one from Titanium Backup. Are you using TiBu?
> 
> You might also be able to get it out of your latest ClockworkMod (nandroid) backup.


I backed up right after installing alpha 3 and haven't backed up again since then. I don't want to go back that far...I've installed a lot of stuff... does anyone have the previous .apk?

(the dock icons are just opaque...no picture...and some of the widgets are out of shape or too big now also. They REALLY screwed this up. And I didn't even tell it to update...just updated...this really sucks!)


----------



## austinb324 (Aug 28, 2011)

JKirk said:


> I backed up right after installing alpha 3 and haven't backed up again since then. I don't want to go back that far...I've installed a lot of stuff... does anyone have the previous .apk?
> 
> (the dock icons are just opaque...no picture...and some of the widgets are out of shape or too big now also. They REALLY screwed this up. And I didn't even tell it to update...just updated...this really sucks!)


PM me with your email and Ill send you a present later today.


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

Crud! They updated AGAIN!

It looks a little better...the icon masks are actually on the icons again...but the dock is screwed up again and everything is too big again. I tried to reset my desktop icon density and now they limit it to a max of 8 instead of 10. I'm sure 8 is enough on a small phone or small tablet, but I prefer 10 columns and rows... with 8 there is too much wasted space.

This whole updating automatically without telling us and screwing stuff up is really ticking me off!


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

I downloaded this for the first time today, and I had a ton of issues with it. After about an hour of tweaking I finally got it working good. Actually IMO, its a lot nicer than the stock one. It just sucks that you have to tweak the hell out of it to work properly.

The biggest issue I had was, In portrait, If I touched an Icon, It would select the one to the right. Not sure if any one else is having this issue, but I fixed by adjusting the columns, and Icon size.


----------



## mesh (Oct 14, 2011)

Has anyone figured out if there is a way to get the dockbar into landscape mode? I've e-mailed the DEV, but he is probably swamped right now and its about to get worse since his app is going to be one of google's featured 10 cent apps during this promotion.


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

The newest update today fixed that trigger issue...but it's still got other problems. Austin got me back to 1.3.3.1 and I'm very happy with that version. Hopefully they'll fix the problems in the newer version.


----------



## AbsoluteZero (Jul 1, 2011)

JKirk said:


> I backed up right after installing alpha 3 and haven't backed up again since then. I don't want to go back that far...I've installed a lot of stuff... does anyone have the previous .apk?
> 
> (the dock icons are just opaque...no picture...and some of the widgets are out of shape or too big now also. They REALLY screwed this up. And I didn't even tell it to update...just updated...this really sucks!)


With TiBu you can restore an app and its data straight from the nandroid (menu->more->extract from cwm backup). No reason to restore backups just to get individual apps or data anymore and no need to try to find the old apk.


----------



## hussdawg (Aug 25, 2011)

mesh said:


> Has anyone figured out if there is a way to get the dockbar into landscape mode? I've e-mailed the DEV, but he is probably swamped right now and its about to get worse since his app is going to be one of google's featured 10 cent apps during this promotion.


I would like to know this as well. Please update us if you receive any info back from the dev.


----------



## funtoy (Oct 31, 2011)

With 1.3.3.5, the hidden dock is not in settings. 1.3.3.1 has no such problem.


----------



## dmo580 (Oct 13, 2011)

How do you hide the dockbar/secondary dock? ADW EX has the WORST menu settings ever to navigate through just to find options. It's a spaghetti mess.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

I got it working perfectly now. It switches to landscape when put on touch stone and every thing. I got around a lot of the buggs by switching the presets to Nexus one. Then I tweaked the App drawer, main dock, and screen preferences. All in all, way nicer then the stock ADW, but a pain in the tushy to get it working properly.


----------



## austinb324 (Aug 28, 2011)

robreefer said:


> I got it working perfectly now. It switches to landscape when put on touch stone and every thing. I got around a lot of the buggs by switching the presets to Nexus one. Then I tweaked the App drawer, main dock, and screen preferences. All in all, way nicer then the stock ADW, but a pain in the tushy to get it working properly.


Screen shots and step by step instructions? That would be greatly apreciated by everyone in this thread. Thanks!


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

austinb324 said:


> Screen shots and step by step instructions? That would be greatly apreciated by everyone in this thread. Thanks!


I will do what I can. Give me some time tho I'm at work =(.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, my co worker jacked my phone cable so I can't post any pics at this time (Damn Iphones).

To answer 1 of the main questions, "How to hide the Dockbar"

If you go into "ADW Settings" then to "General Behavior" then to "Gestures". I made my "Swipe down actions" my open/close dockbar

For those of you asking how to make the dockbar go into landscape mode, just to be clear. You are having a problem when no matter which way you flip your tablet, the dockbar always stays at the bottom right?

If that is the case, the way I got around that was;

In ADW Settings, I switched to preset Nexusish. Then I had to go into UI settings and switch all my screen preferences, and drawer preferences, back to the way they were before. Such as turning icon labels back on, changing the way the app drawer scrolled. You can change the way your app drawer scrolls in "Drawer Settings" and changing "app drawer style" (I use vertical 4d). Then I had to go back in and change the way the desktop scrolled. You can do that by going into "ADW Settings" then into "General Behavior" then into "Animation and Effects" and change " Screen transition effect". (I use Cube)

After I did all that, in ADW Settings, I created a new preset just so if it ever gets screwed up again, I can just switch it back to my custom preset.

Sorry if this is a little confusing. I'm not the best at writing up stuff. I'm an elevator mechanic for a reason!







If this worked for you guys let me know, and when I get home, I'll try and clean this up and make it more understandable.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

As ridiculous as the second part of my last post sounds, that's what fixed the dockbar being stuck in portrait mode for me.


----------



## funtoy (Oct 31, 2011)

robreefer said:


> Well, my co worker jacked my phone cable so I can't post any pics at this time (Damn Iphones).
> 
> To answer 1 of the main questions, "How to hide the Dockbar"
> 
> If you go into "ADW Settings" then to "General Behavior" then to "Gestures". I made my "Swipe down actions" my open/close dockbar


The works well for the dockbar but what happen to the hidden dockbar? There doesn't seems to be an option for it anymore for version 1.3.3.55 (the latest one). There was one for 1.3.3.1


----------



## AbsoluteZero (Jul 1, 2011)

funtoy said:


> The works well for the dockbar but what happen to the hidden dockbar? There doesn't seems to be an option for it anymore for version 1.3.3.55 (the latest one). There was one for 1.3.3.1


It's unified now http://jbthemes.com/anderweb/2011/12/adwlauncher-ex-1-3-3-5-and-android-market-billion-app-downloads/


----------



## Sapient (Sep 8, 2011)

AbsoluteZero said:


> It's unified now http://jbthemes.com/...-app-downloads/


While the gesture thing mostly works, I see the dockbar flash on and then disappear every time I change the orientation of my Touchpad. It is annoying. On my phone, I miss the option of not having a dockbad graphic behind the dockbad icons.

I wish I could revert back to the old version.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

I still can't get the dockbar on the bottom in landscape


----------



## hussdawg (Aug 25, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> I still can't get the dockbar on the bottom in landscape


nor can i. the "fix" posted earlier doesn't really make any sense. i've tried all that jazz (at least what little i could decipher) but still no go.


----------



## mesh (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, can't seem to get the fix to work either. Can the Guy who got it working share his profile? Thanks

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm not too concerned about the dock at the moment.. just curious if there's a way to get MultiPictures LW working with this? I believe I had it running smoothly on the free version of ADW, though been having trouble with EX version?


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

I noticed that he limited the desktop size to 8x8 now too! That sucks! 10x10 is almost too small


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

JKirk said:


> I noticed that he limited the desktop size to 8x8 now too! That sucks! 10x10 is almost too small


My desktop can still get 10x10 after the update... How are you guys not getting it?


----------



## cwbarrick1 (Nov 3, 2011)

I actualy like it. I can have 10x10 and I use the dock as a hub replacement taking up less space in portrait and landscape. Not only does it take less space it also uses less resources.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

I have one issue that I can't figure out. No matter what options I try I can't get my icon labels to show the whole title of most apps. The New Icons setting made it two lines, but the second line was tiny and partially covered by the top line. The old icons setting all chop off the name. And example is MX Video Player. It only shows as MX Video P. The P starts to fade out on the right and you can barely see a faint L. If I switch back to the one included with CM7 it shows the whole name. Some still get cut off, but as an example, ADW EX shows Total Commander as Total Com with about half of the 2nd M. ADW shows it as Total Command with the last part of the D starting to fade out.

Probably pretty confusing, basically icon labels are shorter


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

I think my 8x8 limitation might be due to my changing build.prop to HTC Sensation....I'll set it back to touchpad and try it again.


----------



## desiretouchpad (Sep 16, 2011)

Maybe that's what's wrong with mine, changed mine to Samsung gt something something, might try changing it to a tablet


----------



## mesh (Oct 14, 2011)

Can someone post a stock cm7a3 touchpad build.prop so I can test this thoery? Right now im edited to look like a us T-Mobile Samsung galaxy s 2, which also has same CPU and GPU.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

OK...so I changed my build.prop back to HP Touchpad and loaded the update (yes, I backed up with TI first!







). Apparently there is a 1.3.3.56 out now.

It worked with 10x10 again... however the icon spacing was way too large...and the icon trigger was messed up...larger than the icon and when I tried to place a new icon on the desktop, the trigger wasn't ANYWHERE NEAR where I had the icon... I mean 2 or 3 rows down and a column over!!!! And the dock was there but wouldn't stay on the bottom when I switched orientation...and it just had blank white icons...

So...back to 1.3.3.1 for me... TI worked wonderfully...

Guess I'll have to hope for a better upgrade in the future.


----------



## HarpingOn (Oct 21, 2011)

The updates for Adw EX seem really random these days. I think they need some 'measure twice, cut once' going on.


----------



## Eion (Dec 13, 2011)

Did anyone ever figure out how to get the dockbar to not show up on the side of the screen when in landscape mode? It looks fine in portrait but as soon as I flip the touchpad on its side to landscape the dockbar stays on the right hand side of the screen and not the bottom as it suppose to.


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

Eion said:


> Did anyone ever figure out how to get the dockbar to not show up on the side of the screen when in landscape mode? It looks fine in portrait but as soon as I flip the touchpad on its side to landscape the dockbar stays on the right hand side of the screen and not the bottom as it suppose to.


As of right now, the dock bar cannot go into landscape mode. Until they fix this the only thing you can do is disable it or set the swipe down gesture to hide/unhide it.


----------

